# New Member from NJ



## gtmski (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello,
I am a new member to this forum. I wanted to join as I learned a lot from the discussions available to non members.

I am starting small, just smoking on a Weber Kettle Grill - it is just my wife and I so I don't need a lot of capacity right now.
I would , however, like to step up to a WSM...but that is for later.

I look forward to learning and sharing


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 18, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 18, 2019)

Welcome from ohio! The kettle is a great versatile cooker. I look forward  to seeing some of your cooks!


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 18, 2019)

Welcome, gtmski! Glad you're here and starting out exactly like I did. So did many others here. 

Enjoy the forum!

Ray


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 18, 2019)

Welcome from NE Ohio


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2019)

Welcome from NW PA. I grew up in Piscataway, NJ, Exit 9 on the Turnpike...JJ


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 18, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. It’s great to have you with us. A Weber kettle is a great way to get going. In fact I’m only days away from being able to open the box on my own shiny new copper kettle. I plan on using mine to smoke lots of things too. I look forward to seeing the delicious evidence of your successes in the near future. 

G


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
You can't beat a Weber kettle for versatility.
I have 2 of them.
Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 19, 2019)

gtmski said:


> Hello,
> I am a new member to this forum. I wanted to join as I learned a lot from the discussions available to non members.
> 
> I am starting small, just smoking on a Weber Kettle Grill - it is just my wife and I so I don't need a lot of capacity right now.
> ...



G Welcome to SMF from Ma. 
I lived in Lyndhurst for 35 years before moving here in Feb. 2019
I have a 18.5" & 22.5" the kettle is a work horse it can do everything.
Here is a simple mod that makes the kettle greater,if your not handy you must know someone who is.Promise them some great smoked meal. 




__





						Improving indirect cooking on the 18.5 Weber Kettle
					

Thank You lamar for this idea, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254719/improving-indirect-cooking-on-the-22-5-weber#post_1650276  I used it yesterday to cook a prime Rib.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257171/prime-rib-its-whats-for-dinner#post_1653872  Here are some pics this is easy to...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Here is the first cook I did after making the mod.




__





						prime Rib its whats for dinner
					

Thawed a small PR 1 bone,more then enough for the misses and I  Sliced up some Onions,Celery,& Carrots this wil make a nice gravy    Rubbed the PR with Salt Fresh Cracked Black Pepper & Worsy sauce    Hope the rain holds off for me  Richie




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Have fun enjoy the site
Richie


----------



## gtmski (Dec 21, 2019)

tropics said:


> G Welcome to SMF from Ma.
> I lived in Lyndhurst for 35 years before moving here in Feb. 2019
> I have a 18.5" & 22.5" the kettle is a work horse it can do everything.
> Here is a simple mod that makes the kettle greater,if your not handy you must know someone who is.Promise them some great smoked meal.
> ...


Thanks for the information! I currently use charcoal baskets for indirect cooking, but this looks like it will allow much higher charcoal capacity, and better offset heat. I will definitely give it a try!

I am also going to try the prime rib recipel

Glenn


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2020)

Welcome Glenn!!!
Glad to have another Neighbor Join us.
You probably already found my Prime Rib Step by Steps in my Index.
If you lose it, you can always find it at the bottom of all of my posts.
I use an electric smoker, but most things are the same, or close enough (Time, Temp, etc.)

Bear


----------



## gtmski (Feb 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome Glenn!!!
> Glad to have another Neighbor Join us.
> You probably already found my Prime Rib Step by Steps in my Index.
> If you lose it, you can always find it at the bottom of all of my posts.
> ...


Thanks! I already found the step by step. (that is actually how i found the prime rib post!)


----------

